# Bunny hopping in canter but fine in walk and trot?



## Ali27 (7 November 2014)

Our 14.2 mare was lunged on Thurs eve and didn't quite look right in canter but I wasn't entirely sure. I rode her quickly tonight and absolutely fine in walk and trot but bunny hopping in canter! My friend agreed with me that she looks like her back end can't keep up with front end! I'm getting vet out first thing tomorrow as I'm not taking any chances and want to get her sorted asap! She has been going slightly disunited in canter on right rein but only when jumping! Saddle was checked last week and adjusted! Any ideas? I'm so worried as she loves her work especially jumping and I already have one retired horse due to injury :-(


----------



## ester (7 November 2014)

IIRC it tends to indicate suspensory or sacro-iliac issues which aren't always mutually exclusive.


----------



## Wagtail (7 November 2014)

Exactly this. ^^


----------



## fuggly (7 November 2014)

ester said:



			IIRC it tends to indicate suspensory or sacro-iliac issues which aren't always mutually exclusive.
		
Click to expand...

my daughters horse bunnyhopped and it turned out to be damage to his suspensory branches , hope it is something not so serious for your pony


----------



## Ali27 (7 November 2014)

I'm so glad I'm insured so will be asking vet to do every investigation possible to find problem! I do hope it isn't suspensory or SI! Thanks for suggestions so far :-( I'm feeling even more worried now!


----------



## soulfull (8 November 2014)

Sorry but another whose horse did this and ended up being suspensory ligament


----------



## debsflo (8 November 2014)

mine had bilateral psd too unfortunatley.


----------



## Ali27 (8 November 2014)

Vet came this morning and she was worse on the right rein in canter and was literally hopping on it! She was short on the left rein but still weight bearing. She was sound on lunge in walk and trot. She was also sound after flexion test. She is going into vets next week for nerve blocking and any other investigations needed. Vet suspects Sacroiliac injury :-( I had seen whilst Googling that ulcers can cause pain especially in right rein so if nothing shows up on nerve blocks etc then they will possibly scope. She is a very stressy mare and this has coincided with her coming in at night this week. Can't believe that last Sat, pony did second dressage test ever and judge commented on her lovely, correct paces although did notice tension, gave her 63.7% and said there was lots of potential there and now I have a pony who can't canter :-(


----------



## Wagtail (8 November 2014)

Fingers crossed it is nothing too serious. They are such a worry!


----------



## Ali27 (9 November 2014)

Thank you everyone for your help and support! Hopefully, the vet will work out the exact problem on Thursday! Trying to entertain a very stressy, ginger, psycho pony on box rest/ small turn out pen is not going to be easy!!!!!


----------



## Primitive Pony (9 November 2014)

Is her pelvis level behind? - might indicate an SI problem, been through this twice ie horses that couldn't canter and both pelvic/SI problems.

Re: ulcers, if related, bear in mind hindgut ulcers which are often linked to right hind but won't show on a scope.


----------



## applecart14 (10 November 2014)

This can also indicate a trapped nerve, possibly in the neck as this is what a previous horse i owned did.  He had neuro problems so I would have expected you to have said that she had problems crossing her hind legs or was a little ataxic at times maybe?

Whatever it is I hope you get to the bottom of it.


----------

